# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Kritiek ondergewicht?! Help!

## wannabethin

Heej everyone.
Ik heb even een vraag of mijn gewicht kritiek is. :Embarrassment: 

Ik ben 15 jaar oud.
Ben 1.66 m lang
En ik weet 42 kilo
Mijn BMI is dus 15 afgerond.

Ik weet dat het ondergewicht is, maar is echt heel erg?? :Confused: 

Liefs, van mij.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo wannabethin,

Je bent te licht (ondergewicht) en daardoor kun je een verhoogd gezondheidsrisico hebben... http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10469 in dit artikel kun je er meer over lezen.
Hoe voel je je er zelf bij?

Liefs Luuss

----------

